# How to eliminate noise from a CD/DVD drive?



## Memnarch (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello!

When I put a disk into my CD/DVD drive, as it starts spinning I get a loud metallic repetitive noise, which becomes quieter, apparently, as the disk reaches the necessary speed.

I have tried tightening the screws, changing the drive's placement within the computer case to no avail.

Maybe someone has any ideas how to overcome this?

Thank You!


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 10, 2017)

what brand / model is it ?


----------



## vega22 (Jul 10, 2017)

optical drives, even the quieter slim-line ones, are noisy :s

i would say move it as far away as possible.


----------



## Memnarch (Jul 10, 2017)

My drive is LG GH24NS95 - pretty ordinary, I'd say.

http://www.lg.com/us/support-product/lg-GH24NS95


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 10, 2017)

when not in use they make no noise
in use they all make lots of noise


Memnarch said:


> I have tried tightening the screws, changing the drive's placement within the computer case to no avail.


If yours is making excessive noise then it may need replacing ( unless you can put up with occasional use/noise)
do you actually need an optical Drive for "Daily use"
if not you could remove it and Obtain a external USB based Drive for your Occasional use

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-external-dvd-writer-usb-powered-a58ng
https://www.newegg.com/External-CD-DVD-Blu-Ray-Drives/SubCategory/ID-420


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes it's noisy since it's spinning.. What about our disc quality, lower disc quality will give you more noise and sometimes if the disc not flat enough it would be worse.. You may set the speed to see how far it goes


----------



## bug (Jul 10, 2017)

You can't really do anything about it. In 2017 if need to read/write optical media, I'd recommend an external unit that you can shelf while not in use (@dorsetknob agrees with me).

And back to your problem. If there's more noise for one particular disk, the disk is badly built. Make a copy and get rid of it, decentered disks have been known to shatter while spinning (not always, but once is enough). If it's noisy for all disks, the unit is at fault. But since you can't really tune thousands of rpm with a screwdriver, there's not much you can do about it other than RMA/service it.

There have been programs that would limit the rotation speed of an optical drive (meant to deal with shattering disks), but I don't know if they made it into post Vista era.


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 10, 2017)

you mean, this one ? 

http://www.the-sz.com/products/rimhillex/


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 10, 2017)

Memnarch said:


> When I put a disk into my CD/DVD drive, as it starts spinning I get a loud metallic repetitive noise, which becomes quieter, apparently, as the disk reaches the necessary speed.



Sort of sounds like it is searching...
How long have you had the drive; and, is the drive in an environment that exposes it to smoke or other particulates (near cooking area, incense, etc.)?
If it is, you may want to inspect the lens and see if it has a haze on it, or, see if it is dirty.
You may need to clean the lens.
Or, if it is not dirty... the discs may need cleaning.


----------



## Memnarch (Jul 10, 2017)

I've had the disk for 3 years, I think, and it has not been THAT loud, but I have been messing around in the case after I upgraded the CPU cooler and it started sounding like it was in resonance with the case...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 10, 2017)

Memnarch said:


> sounding like it was in resonance with the case...


Quick test would be 
temporary remove from case
lay on foam/bubble wrap /rubber pads on top or near case so its insulated and dampened from case vibrations
reconect power and sata cable then use/test

Still anoying with noisy operation >>> see above advice


----------



## Memnarch (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes - out of the case it is not nearly as loud as it is in the case...


----------



## infrared (Jul 10, 2017)

Time to buy a replacement/RMA or get an external drive then.

Do you absolutely need to use dvd's? Why not get a usb thumb drive?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2017)

I got so mad at my DVD burner in my crucher I physically ripped out the tray and smashed it with a hammer.


----------



## infrared (Jul 10, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got so mad at my DVD burner in my crucher I physically ripped out the tray and smashed it with a hammer.


 That's one way to fix it!


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 10, 2017)

I literally only have my DVD burner for those 5 original games that require it and because it's still 100% functional, but not really worth selling. It's 100% silent though when not in use so...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2017)

infrared said:


> That's one way to fix it!



Mine was messed up where it would eject and close randomly for like 10-15 minutes at a time. I got tired of hearing it do that at work


----------



## bug (Jul 10, 2017)

Memnarch said:


> Yes - out of the case it is not nearly as loud as it is in the case...


You could try adding some dampeners in this case (pun intended). Not sure if it's worth the cost/effort, but you could.


----------



## Memnarch (Jul 10, 2017)

infrared said:


> Time to buy a replacement/RMA or get an external drive then.
> 
> Do you absolutely need to use dvd's? Why not get a usb thumb drive?



I've got lots of photographs - storing them on external HDD's or USB drives is way too expensive :-(


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2017)

There is software to restrict the speed of optical drives.  At 1x, for example, they're pretty quiet.  If memory serves, Nero's software package had a utility for limiting the optical drive performance.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 10, 2017)

Memnarch said:


> Yes - out of the case it is not nearly as loud as it is in the case...


Get a better case, something like a Fractal Design Define R5.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 10, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Get a better case, something like a Fractal Design Define R5.


really ?????
Price of a Fractal Design Define R5 case v External DVD Drive
You do like to recommend the more Expensive Choice  guess that's OK when your not laying out the Cash


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 10, 2017)

Get a noise insulated case, such as Be Quiet! but there are probably more brands/models that make such.


----------



## infrared (Jul 10, 2017)

Memnarch said:


> I've got lots of photographs - storing them on external HDD's or USB drives is way too expensive :-(


What about a 2TB internal hard drive? The WD Blue for example is cheap due to being a 5400RPM drive, but you don't need speed for cold storage. Just an alternative idea anyway, your use for discs kinda makes sense.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Drive brands trusted, Samsung, Pioneer, Memorex, Liteon, Plextor.

Put rubber grommets in around screw mount points too


----------



## FireFox (Jul 11, 2017)

Mommy always told me get an external driver.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Mommy always told me get an external driver.



Hmm never had an issue with them lol.

Internals i mean


----------



## Komshija (Jul 13, 2017)

My Samsung SH-224 FB is also dead silent when not in use. Even when using it, it's moderately loud.

Strange noise might be coming from reading attempts when optical disc is either dirty or damaged, so laser struggles reading it. 
On the other hand, spinning noise is quite normal.


----------

